# No se ve nada en la consola hasta llegar a las X [SOLVED]

## altaker

Hola,

Hace ya unos 4 o 5 años que prové con Gentoo en el portatil y me gustó, ahora despues de un tiempo de inactividad la vuelvo a usar pero en el de sobremesa para usarla a diario  :Smile: 

Lo tengo casi todo bien instalado, X, aceleración gráfica de la ATI (con fglrx), dual screen, sonido, impresora, ... Vaya, sólo me queda algunas pequeñas tonterias como conectar un GPS y cosas por el estilo. Lo que me pasa ahora es que al iniciar el PC, despues del Grub, por unos momentos si que se ven bien las línias, pero al cabo de nada de mostar esas tipicas letras diciendo que es una Gentoo (en color verde y azul), se me paran los monitores y se vuelven a encender cuando inician las X con el kdm. Lo raro es que hasta hace poco funcionava bien... Pero seguro que tocando cosas he hecho algo mal, aunque este problema me aparecio sin haber tocado nada de "Graphics support" del kernel.

He recompilado el kernel varias veces con diferentes opciones pero sigue igual, y no se si tengo que hacer alguna recompilacion del algun paquete. He estado googleando y tampoco he encontrado nada. A ver si aquí alguien me puede orientar con alguna cosa, como por ejemplo si puede ser una cosa del framebuffer (nunca he sabido exactamente que es), si recompilando paquete, ... Alguna cosa para orientarme. No sé que informacion postear, si alguien quiere informacion de mi PC, logs, ... Por favor pedirme.

Muchas gracias!Last edited by altaker on Sun Oct 10, 2010 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

te diria que es una diferencia entre la resolucion entre el framebuffer y las X.

trata de setear la misma resolucion y colores en ambos asi como la tasa de actualizacion y chequea si sigue pasando

----------

## i92guboj

 *altaker wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Hace ya unos 4 o 5 años que prové con Gentoo en el portatil y me gustó, ahora despues de un tiempo de inactividad la vuelvo a usar pero en el de sobremesa para usarla a diario 
> 
> Lo tengo casi todo bien instalado, X, aceleración gráfica de la ATI (con fglrx), dual screen, sonido, impresora, ... Vaya, sólo me queda algunas pequeñas tonterias como conectar un GPS y cosas por el estilo. Lo que me pasa ahora es que al iniciar el PC, despues del Grub, por unos momentos si que se ven bien las línias, pero al cabo de nada de mostar esas tipicas letras diciendo que es una Gentoo (en color verde y azul), se me paran los monitores y se vuelven a encender cuando inician las X con el kdm. Lo raro es que hasta hace poco funcionava bien... Pero seguro que tocando cosas he hecho algo mal, aunque este problema me aparecio sin haber tocado nada de "Graphics support" del kernel.
> ...

 

La salida que ves es tu kernel cargándose en modo texto. Al entrar en el modo gráfico deja de verse, probablemente por algún problema de configuración, un modo de video incorrecto o algún otro problema. Necesitamos saber qué driver usas para framebuffer/kms. Si no estás seguro, pega la salida de "zcat /proc/config.gz" en pastebin.es y danos un enlace para que podamos revisarla. Pega también tu configuración de grub aquí para que veamos las líneas de arranque de tu kernel.

----------

## altaker

Hola,

pelelademadera, no sé exactamente como hacerlo... :S

i92guboj, he pegado la configuracion de mi kernel en http://pastebin.com/jrMYsSrd (al principio con un grep de CONFIG_FB). Estube jugando con ir cambiando el driver de framebuffer pero seguia haciendo lo mismo. El que he dejado es el de radeon (tengo una ATI Radeon HD 2600) y algun otro generico como VESA.

Mi grub:

```
# cat menu.lst |grep -v "#"

default         0

timeout         5

color cyan/blue white/blue

title           Gentoo 2.6.34-gentoo-r6

root            (hd0,2)

kernel          /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 vga=791

savedefault

boot

title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-amd64

root            (hd0,1)

kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-amd64 root=UUID=a15d958d-7011-4b04-9304-5aaa8b60f5d7 ro vga=791 

initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.26-2-amd64

title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-amd64 (single-user mode)

root            (hd0,1)

kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-amd64 root=UUID=a15d958d-7011-4b04-9304-5aaa8b60f5d7 ro vga=791 single

initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.26-2-amd64

                                [...]

```

Para aclarar, decir que tengo una particion para /boot donde tengo los kernel de la Debian Lenny, però que el de Gentoo esta en su particion. Tambien que he probado con quitar "vga=791" y tampoco funciona (desde iniciar la primera vez la Gentoo que lo tengo y al principio sí se veia bien).

Alguna idea? Gracias. De mientras seguiré probando... =)

----------

## i92guboj

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es decidir qué driver vas a usar para tu framebuffer: radeonfb, vesafb o uvesafb. Deja solo uno. 

Si vas a usar el driver propietario lo mejor que podrías hacer es decidirte por uno de los drivers vesa. En el caso de uvesafb necesitas además hacer algún trabajo extra, está bien explicado en la página de su desarrollador:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

Si decides cambiar fglrx por el driver abierto "radeon" entonces desactiva los tres driver de framebuffer y simplemente usa KMS.

----------

## pelelademadera

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

deja solo el fb de vesa. al menos en mi caso nunca tube problemas con ese. 

mi menu.lst esta asi:

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r5-pelo-x64 root=/dev/sda5  vga=792 quiet

----------

## cameta

Recuerdo que una vez tuve un problema parecido por culpa de un caracter erroneo en el grub.

El equivalente a una falta de ortografia.

----------

## altaker

Muchas gracias por la ayuda gente,

quando tenga un rato hago las pruebas y os cuento  :Smile: 

----------

## altaker

Bien, al fin solucionado. He hecho lo que habeis dicho, dejar sólo uno. Lo único que he hecho ha sido quitar el modulo "radeon" dentro de DRM, que como en la ayuda no ponia nada de framebuffer lo tenia puesto.

Lo tenia así (INCORRECTO):

```
Graphics support  ---> 

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->    

   <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

      <M>   ATI Radeon     <<<<=====!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   [*] VESA VGA graphics support 
```

Ha sido quitarlo y funcionar. No pensé que al estar dentro de DRM afectaria a las consolas tty, sólo al entrar en las X. Lo escribo correcto por si a alguien le passa lo mismo:

El modo CORRECTO és:

```
Graphics support  ---> 

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->    

   <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

      < >   ATI Radeon

   [*] VESA VGA graphics support 
```

Muchas gracias por la ayuda! Ahora lo recordaré siempre, sólo uno... =)

----------

